# Best Food



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

What do you all think is the best food you have ever tasted.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheese. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

But of course!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheese, Sea Food, Nuts, some Meat Fish... I'm thankful for any food though.


----------



## Henk (Mar 8, 2006)

Meat, now the best food for me is to put a sheep rib on the fire and BBQ it and then after that make cheese, anion and tomato sandwitches that you toast on the fire.

My best food tipe is meat, meat and meat again. If someone steals my TV I will be pissed, but if he steals my meat I will kill the SoB.

Henk


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

Same here, especially if they steal my baby back ribs that I grill and my fajitas.


----------



## Henk (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep, BBQ are a word that we do not use we call it braai. You say the AAI part like you say lie. I love to put my meat on the fire and something that is also great is patato salad with onions in it.

If there are left overs and someone ate my peace of T-mone steak I will make sure they are sorry, never take my meat, if it is a left over you will realy pay then.

Henk


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

Same here and especially if its fajitas that are left over. 


And if someone does eat them, all hell breaks loose. :evilbat:


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Can't beat a good steak, or BBQ'd Chicken or such like


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2006)

Pizza in Times Square, New York City....
Sabrett Hotdogs (Push Cart)....
Warm New York Bagels....
Marinated Ribeye Steaks....
Lobster Tails and King Crab Legs....


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2006)

Seafood. I love oysters, prawns, crabs etc


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the spicey foods from SE Asia. 

With a cold budweiser of course.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2006)

Here ya go syscom...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2006)

Lasagna with portobello mushrooms. provolone cheese
prime rib with shrooms and corn on the cob


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Les, nice avatar.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Pizza in Times Square, New York City....
> Sabrett Hotdogs (Push Cart)....
> Warm New York Bagels....
> Marinated Ribeye Steaks....
> Lobster Tails and King Crab Legs....



*F#CKIN RIGHT HOMIE!*


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2006)

An Austrian made tuna salad in Puerto Mogan, Gran Canaria. And yes, the restaurant was owned and run by Austrians. That was the best meal I have ever had.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

i've had some pretty good pork pies in my time


----------



## Henk (Mar 9, 2006)

Now sea food is not so nice, but I love lobster, oysters, Roll Mops and calamari rings/calamari steak.

Les you were right when you said pizza, I love the Italian pizza's.

Henk


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2006)

New York food is completley overrated.


----------



## Henk (Mar 9, 2006)

Well fast food is not for me, if our Mc Donnalds had such big burgers like you lucky son of a guns have there in the US I would have bought it, but here it is nothing. I can eat ten of there biggest ones and still be hungry.

KFC sucks here. I would rather make my own pizza, hamburgers and hotdogs before I would go and get it from a fast food place. My own is always better, but my mom makes the best burgers.

Henk


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> New York food is completley overrated.


B#llshit!!! I don't know where you've been in NY or how many times you been there, but I've traveled extensively (like you) and I could tell you it always goes back to NY for the best food....

Maybe you need a native NY'er as a tour guide!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nothing special about NYC food. Nothing at all. 

One of the great things about southern california is the wide variety of foods fom around the world, and of all regions of the USA. I've found it to be the best.

Best food oversea's I had was in Singapore.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Nothing special about NYC food. Nothing at all.
> 
> One of the great things about southern california is the wide variety of foods fom around the world, and of all regions of the USA. I've found it to be the best.


From Encino to Laguna Beach, From Redondo to Hollywood, Universal City, Santa Monica to Westwood, and even Old Towne in San Diego I've been there, there's *"good" *food there but it doesn't hold a rats ass hair to NYC (and the surrounding areas) food - evidently you've done the tourist tour of NYC; there are thousands of restaurants within Manhattan and in the other 5 boroughs that make California Restaurants look like remnants from the bottom of a McDonald's trash can!! 

Just Italian restaurants alone, there isn't one in So Cal (and that's from the SF Valley to SD) that comes close to anything found in Little Italy. Shoot, most "good" So Cal Italian Resturants don't even make their own sauces and don't even have parm or peppers on the table!!!!!

The only Pizza in So Cal that's worth a sh*t is Brooklyn Pizza just off the Hermosa strand and it was founded by a guy from Brooklyn!!! 

I you've ever been there you'll find the place is alwys crowded and its not becuase they serve Budwiser there!!!  


syscom3 said:


> Best food oversea's I had was in Singapore.


I thought it was good, also Bancock...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2006)

I lived in Hermosa for several years. My hangout was "Brewski's"

Theres plenty of great eateries here in so cal. Italian among them. Best chinese/japanese/korean/thai and vietnamese foods are here as well. Even Indian food is better here than in the "homeland".

Just because you couldnt find the good places to eat, doesnt mean they dont exist!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I lived in Hermosa for several years. My hangout was "Brewski's"
> 
> Theres plenty of great eateries here in so cal. Italian among them. Best chinese/japanese/korean/thai and vietnamese foods are here as well. Even Indian food is better here than in the "homeland".
> 
> Just because you couldnt find the good places to eat, doesnt mean they dont exist!



I lived in So Cal on and off for 20 years... My "hangout" when I was in college was the Poopdeck...

You just said it - GOOD places, and there are plenty in So Cal, New York has great places!! I take it you probably didn't seemuch outside of Manhattan and even there you needed to know where to go....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2006)

The poopdeck? heheheheheh, that was a fun place. 

There was a small bar next to it........ had a mirrored window where you could sit down, drink a beer and watch the scantilly clad ladies walk by, and they couldnt see you. More than one drink was spilled when a big boobed woman would come up to the glass and adjust her top, not knowing we were on the other side watching, heheheheheheh


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> The poopdeck? heheheheheh, that was a fun place.
> 
> There was a small bar next to it........ had a mirrored window where you could sit down, drink a beer and watch the scantilly clad ladies walk by, and they couldnt see you. More than one drink was spilled when a big boobed woman would come up to the glass and adjust her top, not knowing we were on the other side watching, heheheheheheh



Yep - I think it was the mermaid...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2006)

> Nothing special about NYC food. Nothing at all.


Then shut ur fuckin yap before I slap u upside ur fuckin melon with a rotten flounder....

I didnt ask for ur opinion of the foods that I hold sacred to my heart...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > Nothing special about NYC food. Nothing at all.
> 
> 
> Then shut ur fu*kin yap before I slap u upside ur fu*kin melon with a rotten flounder....
> ...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2006)

Grilled chicken breast, fried (not deep fried, not breaded) chicken breast, Brazilian barbecue, grilled halibut.. Cheese!

Those are just some of my faves...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 10, 2006)

*note.

Mermaid and poopdeck are still there, what I think you're referring to with the pizza is what's now Paisano's New York pizza... Pretty good, but I prefer Stefano's at the Howard HUghes Center.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> *note.
> 
> Mermaid and poopdeck are still there, what I think you're referring to with the pizza is what's now Paisano's New York pizza... Pretty good, but I prefer Stefano's at the Howard HUghes Center.



YEP! That was it - Paisano's! You know the original owner shot and killed a guy who tried to rob him? He painted the body silhouette in front of the counter....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2006)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Grilled chicken breast, fried (not deep fried, not breaded) chicken breast, Brazilian barbecue, grilled halibut.. Cheese!
> 
> Those are just some of my faves...



Dude, I'm there!!!!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

has anyone here tasted McDonalds spaghetti? of all the countries ive been to ive only seen in the PI

and KFC Hot Shots here are too not spicy (it's called differently in other countries)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Nope...

Much rather have Italian spagetti (pasta is another thing I can't get enough of...)


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

fast food is shit.... blaaah
But as a real Jew, I like cheeseburgers!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2006)

Pisis said:


> fast food is sh*t.... blaaah
> But as a real Jew, I like cheeseburgers!



 - don't forget Kosher Franks - one of my favs!!!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

we don't have this here...

but the real advantge of kosher/halal is you¨re sure there's no shit in the food you eat...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Nope...
> 
> Much rather have Italian spagetti (pasta is another thing I can't get enough of...)



Hell yeah! Cheese and pasta are great...I like a good bit of Crispy Peking Duck as well. But all the best food ive had has been in Italian restaurants.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 10, 2006)

The best food I ate: Does pussy count? )

But seriously. The best food one can eat in my area is a tie between: Chicken Fried Steak w/ Glazed carrots, Mashed Potatos or [Hash-brown casserole aka Rosti] and sweet tea (to those in Europe, these are like Wienerschnitzels or Jagerschnitzels) to Yankees not in the know, these are heart-attacks on a plate.

Cheese Enchilada's w/ rice and refried beans and flour tortillias from: Mamacita's.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

i like Asian food that tastes too Spicy/Sour and pasta

Sushi
Tempura
Pasta
Jollibee burgers (at least they arent bland greasy crap like McDonald's)
Extremely Spicy Thai food
Curry stuff
Hungarian Sausage
Steak marinated with Lea Perrins Worcestershire sauce thing


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

i love food!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

> The best food I ate: Does pussy count? )


So u actually live in China then??? I heard that if marinated properly, Cat tastes rather like Iguana....

Any truth???


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

look at his location mark: CC... now what is that?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

he lives at CC's house?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

I wondered what all that itching in my arse was...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

C.C. is an abbreviation for the name of the city I live in which in Latin means = The Body of Christ. I don't think i'd go aroung making fun of the good Lord GOD; if I were you. )

If i'm not too badly mistaken, I think in London, England - or at least SOMEWHERE in England, they have a university with the same name is the city I live in.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

Please 'scuse' the two typing errors I made in the last reply only. "Aroung" should be "around." "Is" should be "of."


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2006)

The best food is South African food. he  he  he  he  he  

I love South African food and must say I do not eat shit or junk food, but not everyone knows how to make great food. Never eat black people traditional food, you run the risk of getting very sick. Not to be racist but if you see how they make it you will get sick just watching how they prepare it. I am feeling sick just thinking of it.

Moms always makes the best food, or not?

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 12, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I wondered what all that itching in my arse was...



you bad you


----------



## plan_D (Mar 12, 2006)

My mother is an awful cook. My dad on the other hand ...


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2006)

What, realy. My dad can only cook eggs and make great porrage.

My mom learned to cook.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2006)

My Wife does not cook... I do all the cooking.... About 18 years ago, she took a perfectly good ribeye steak, put it in the oven, and removed beef jerky 20 minutes later....

That was the last time she cooked...


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2006)

No, then there would be hell if my wife did that or my mom. I can cook a bit but not very much. I can BBQ very good and I hate it if someone makes charcoal out of meat on the fire.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> C.C. is an abbreviation for the name of the city I live in which in Latin means = The Body of Christ. I don't think i'd go aroung making fun of the good Lord GOD; if I were you. )
> 
> If i'm not too badly mistaken, I think in London, England - or at least SOMEWHERE in England, they have a university with the same name is the city I live in.


OMG sorry lol, Corpus Christi right? i just had my religion exams


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

Well my favorite food is sea food. Any type of sea food, fish, shell fish, you name it, if it comes from the water and is edible, I will eat it. To name some of my favorites (only some ofcours, I just plain love Seafood!):

Muscles in White Wine Sauce
Oysters on the Half Shell
Lobster
King Crab
Grouper
Flounder
Bass
Catfish
Salmon
Caviar


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> C.C. is an abbreviation for the name of the city I live in which in Latin means = The Body of Christ. I don't think I would go around making fun of the good Lord GOD; if I were you. )
> 
> If I am not too badly mistaken, I think in London, England - or at least SOMEWHERE in England, they have a university with the same name is the city I live in.


Oh my god sorry, Corpus Christi right? i just had my religion exams[/quote]

You are correct on what C.C. means and I took no personal offense at the jest tossed my way.

P.S. I hate that dictionary thing that appears here when I try to reply to a quote.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 15, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I wondered what all that itching in my ass was...



That was probably the small rodent that you borrowed from Richard Gear (of An officer and a gentleman fame. Yes I know, I did not spell his last name correctly because this damn spell check will not let me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2006)

CC if you would clean out the crusty lubricant it would probably not itch so much.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Alder, the lubricant you seem to be so knowledgable on is Ersatz lube.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

yuck


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 19, 2006)

Seach no more guys, the best food is here:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> Alder, the lubricant you seem to be so knowledgable on is Ersatz lube.



 Nope you will find no lube in me.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 19, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> yuck


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

Why do you quote yourself?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe its his way of speaking in the 3rd person


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2006)

Charls now that looks like a great braai/BBQ. If I were there you would not have any left. lol I love my meat.

Remember guys, always use a condom. LOL

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome shot CB.....



> lol I love my meat.


Thats just plain sick.....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Henk (Mar 21, 2006)

What les, do you not eat meat? Meat is the best tipe of food you can get. South African people eat meat like candy.

Henk


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 21, 2006)

Adler -- Ha haa. Thanks--they made my day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2006)

What its true.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 21, 2006)

Some of the best food I ever tasted were the hot wings at a little resteruant called "Wings and Things", located in Houston, Texas. 8) 


They have different hot wing levels ranging from honey barbecue to mario hot (being the hottest) that will make steam come out of your ears  (I swear.) 


They also have really good chili cheese fries.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 21, 2006)

Henk said:


> Charls now that looks like a great braai/BBQ. If I were there you would not have any left. lol I love my meat.
> 
> Remember guys, always use a condom. LOL
> 
> Henk



Henk you lost me, seems that not only you like meat, but also the beer in great quantities... and before posting.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 22, 2006)

El Militaro, have you ever eaten at either: Dirty's or Mamacitas? Both are great restaurants in H-Town. An dis-honorable mention is: The Mason Jar -- which is expensive and lousy.

Anyone remember "Cattlemans?"


----------



## Henk (Mar 22, 2006)

CharlesBronson said:


> Henk said:
> 
> 
> > Charls now that looks like a great braai/BBQ. If I were there you would not have any left. lol I love my meat.
> ...



I wish I had a cold beer right now. 



> CC if you would clean out the crusty lubricant it would probably not itch so much.



The condom thing comes from that.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2006)

> Quote:
> 
> lol I love my meat.





> Thats just plain sick.....





> What les, do you not eat meat? Meat is the best tipe of food you can get. South African people eat meat like candy.


Are u that ignorant that u dont understand the concept of referring to ones genetalia or cock as a piece of meat????


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2006)

And for the record, SEAFOOD is the best type (or should I say tipe) of food...

And if u eat meat like candy, I got a big fat tubesteak you could hunker down on, for a fee of course...


----------



## Henk (Mar 22, 2006)

No, never heard of it, never heard a english person here say it. Thank you for the new info les.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2006)

LMFAO, educating the masses, thats me alright....


----------



## Henk (Mar 23, 2006)

The english people here like to curse in Afrikaans here.

Henk


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Interesting, in Kenya Tanzania they curse in English...

Chezi komandizi...


----------



## Henk (Mar 23, 2006)

They love the Afrikaans cursing I do not know why.

Henk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2006)

Im with Les. Seafood all the way.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 24, 2006)

I love peanut butter- crunchy- best of anything.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 24, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> El Militaro, have you ever eaten at either: Dirty's or Mamacitas? Both are great restaurants in H-Town. An dis-honorable mention is: The Mason Jar -- which is expensive and lousy.
> 
> Anyone remember "Cattlemans?"







I remember eating at Mamacitas before I graduated high school (over 3 years ago), it was good but I haven't gone back.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Im with Les. Seafood all the way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes Pisis.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi ElMilitaro, Mamacita's has THE best Burrito I ever had. Sadly, in the city where I live, no other establishment comes close.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not a big fan of Mexican Food. I like the way it tastes and all, but it allways messes my stomach up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 26, 2006)

I know what you mean. It always leaves a big mess in my toilet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeap and burning feeling.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 27, 2006)

It may leave a burning feeling but you can't deny it's good and it fills you up.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

I think there are foods out there that taste so much better and dont leave the burning feeling and that outweighs the Mexican food. 

Great food:

1. Seafood
2. German 
3. Italian
4. Greek
5. Southern
6. Baltic (Yugoslavia, Hungarian etc..)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh hey 13,500 for adler.

Anyway, German food? Such as? Not jsut staples, what's a popular dish?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

I personally like any good home dish especially Schwaebish. A good Jaeger Schnitzel mit Spaetzle, Schweinehachse, Kaese Spaetzle mit zwiebeln, etc. There are so many that I like. Pretty much anything my wife cooks up. She makes everything home made and man is it awesome. It is not good for my wasteline though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

pppfffttt, fresh fish and chips, straight out the fryer are far superior.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

lanc, if theyre from Launceston Fryers in town then I totally agree...wont get a better meal than that. On the whole I like Italian food best though. A good Lasagne is great on a cold evening.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

launceston friers suck! go to the Racey Place........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeez you know nothing...the Racey Plaice is average at best, the chips suck most of the time and the fish has too much batter...

Launceston Fryers Chips are cooked in beef dripping and are the best damn chips anywhere...they aint won loads of awards for nothing...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

they cirtainly aint won any for quick service  and the Racey place's chips are far better than the Fryer's, and the place's sausages are immense..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Their sausages suck theyre like cardboard, you better chips from Castle Chicken House...Fryers chips are the best by a long way. You really dont know whats good do you lanc, You like French Bombers, you were disappointed with getting an A* for your coursework and you think the Racey Plaice is good food


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

it's better than good, it's amazing...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> pppfffttt, fresh fish and chips, straight out the fryer are far superior.............



Lanc you dont even know what that food is that I named off, so whatever...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

i don't need to, i'm contempt with my ignorance thank you very much


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Should that not be content not contempt...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2006)

what better display of ignorance.........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I like MidEast meals, too. Kebab, Pita, Gyros, Houmus, Fish... yummyumm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2006)

I love a good Doener Kebab, man that stuff is awesome with the juicy meet cut straight off the spick, tomatos, onions, lettuce, feta cheese, and the sauce. Oh I would kill for a Kebab right now. I will have one as soon as I get back home.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

Extremely Spicy Thai/Mexican/Filipino food... practically anything Spicy i will take
I even shot a bird with some crude bow i found around cause it was eating this chili i was growing

I'm more on Asian food... and Italian food mmm....

I hate French bread, and I'm sick of Fries... I always see Fries and French bread on my dinner plate when i was in Europe


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, yeah, I forgot China Food - Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

French bread is great, I can eat that stuff all day and not get bored...

I like a good curry every once in a while, I had it at Christmas and new year...


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 4, 2006)

I love tacos filled with fajita and Pico de Gallo (jalapenos, onions, tomato, and avacado, chopped up and mixed together.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

That'll clean out the 'ol pipes alright.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 4, 2006)

lol. Sure.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 5, 2006)

Mexican food isn't bad at all, if you can stand it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, I love Mexican food. It's just that it doesn't always agree with my system.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 5, 2006)

same here. Like bean burritos leave my stomach felling dazed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2006)

Just like when hussars goes to Chinese food and gets the Cumof Sum Yungboy... Remember how much he used to complain about his stomach after that dish????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2006)

LMFAO...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I won't be surprised. Once there was this TV spot in the News, when City Hygienic had to close over a dozen of Chinese Restaurants becuase of the shit they had there. Cook's table where there were mousetraps (with caught mice!), decomposing animal bodies of unidentifyable origin, etc.... I won't be surprised if there was even something else...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 6, 2006)

Boy, someone didnt get the joke, huh CC???


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> LMFAO...




? A little help.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2006)

> Cumof Sum Yungboy...


Thats a joke..... Pisis didnt get it, and obviously, u didnt either...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Thats a joke..... Pisis didnt get it, and obviously, u didnt either...



I obviously understood it... There was a rumor that Arabs add cum into Gyros instead of mayo... That's why I wrote my comment... You didn't get it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2006)

elmilitaro said:


> ? A little help.


LMFAO means Laughing My F*cking Ass Off.
ROFL is Rolling On The Floor Laughing.

That's alright, way back when I used to think LOL meant Lot's Of Love.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 7, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> LMFAO means Laughing My F*cking Ass Off.
> ROFL is Rolling On The Floor Laughing.
> 
> That's alright, way back when I used to think LOL meant Lot's Of Love.






 Thanks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> LMFAO means Laughing My F*cking Ass Off.
> ROFL is Rolling On The Floor Laughing.
> 
> That's alright, way back when I used to think LOL meant Lot's Of Love.



i saw a diary/planner thing which still says it is that, i've been IMing for a few years now and i've never come across it meaning lots of love.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2006)

I think mexican food tastes good, it is just not my thing. Mostly because my stomach does not like it.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys, this weekend I went to a restaraunt here in houston called, Taqeuria Arandas, and I ordered a super burrito california. I was expecting a medium sized burrito but not a behemoth. I mean it was huge. It weighted over 4.5 pounds an was amazingly good. But I couldn't finish it all and my stomach is still feeling the after effects.


----------

